# Rena xp2 for 10 gallon tank



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,

Will an xp2 be too much for a 10g tank? Right now I am running an AC30 and a Whiper EX45 on this tank +pressurized Co2 system (coming in about 10 days).


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

that might be too much circulation and u got co2......
what about a rena xp1?????? or better eheeim 2211


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

drunkenmastera said:


> that might be too much circulation and u got co2......
> what about a rena xp1?????? or better eheeim 2211


Hi,

I already have a new xp2 and I need to use it. I thought good flow/circulation (not splashing) is good with co2. I'll make sure to point the spray bar in such a way that it will work. I do not like how the xp2 works in my 30g breeder so I'll replace it with an xp3 from the 55g. For the 55g I'll get an xp4. Lol, am I making any sense here?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the XP3s on a couple of 45 gallon tanks, and they are not too much, so I can see getting a larger filter for a 55. 

However, I think an XP2 is overkill for a 10 gallon. Set it up and see, maybe you can make it work. 
Part of the problem is that a 10 is such a small tank. In a larger tank the water can hit the sides and be somewhat diffused before hitting the substrate. In a 10 there is almost no glass for the force of the water to spread out. It hits the substrate right away. If you aim the spray bar higher it will make the surface so turbulent that it will drive off all the CO2. 
Maybe you could put a few rocks or a branch of wood right at the front of the tank where the water would blow away the substrate.

Of course the real solution is to get another tank that the XP2 is well suited to, perhaps a 20 or 29 gallon.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Diana K said:


> I have the XP3s on a couple of 45 gallon tanks, and they are not too much, so I can see getting a larger filter for a 55.
> 
> However, I think an XP2 is overkill for a 10 gallon. Set it up and see, maybe you can make it work.
> Part of the problem is that a 10 is such a small tank. In a larger tank the water can hit the sides and be somewhat diffused before hitting the substrate. In a 10 there is almost no glass for the force of the water to spread out. It hits the substrate right away. If you aim the spray bar higher it will make the surface so turbulent that it will drive off all the CO2.
> ...


Hi Diana,

I'll set it up when the xp4 gets here. I think you are right and if it's too much I'll just use the HOBs as before. I'll find use for the xp2 also. I'll post with the result.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I just finished installing the xp2 and it's just perfect.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You say that your XP2 works well on your 10g. I had visions of a "Super Bas-O-Matic '76" type of display. http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7msdl_saturday-night-live-bassomatic_fun

[smilie=l:


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Left C said:


> You say that your XP2 works well on your 10g. I had visions of a "Super Bas-O-Matic '76" type of display. http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7msdl_saturday-night-live-bassomatic_fun
> 
> [smilie=l:[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## heydude819 (Mar 25, 2009)

A good way for you to slow down your current is to turn the heater into a diy inline one. It will also help you focus on the planted awesomeness of your tank.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

heydude819 said:


> A good way for you to slow down your current is to turn the heater into a diy inline one. It will also help you focus on the planted awesomeness of your tank.


Yep, but, the current in my tank is just perfect. I know, the heater looks bad inside the tank and I am planning on buying an inline one.


----------



## heydude819 (Mar 25, 2009)

if you're gonna buy one, you might as well make an external casing for your current heater out of pvc pipes and the heyco cordgrip. Fun little inexpensive project.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/36257-diy-external-heater-56k.html

Here's a link on the basics. You can get really fancy and add a rex grigg co2 reactor in there too.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

heydude819 said:


> if you're gonna buy one, you might as well make an external casing for your current heater out of pvc pipes and the heyco cordgrip. Fun little inexpensive project.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/36257-diy-external-heater-56k.html
> 
> Here's a link on the basics. You can get really fancy and add a rex grigg co2 reactor in there too.


I have 3 Rex reactors coming this week. Thanks a lot for diy project advice but, I think I'll pass since I am lazy and mechanically challenged


----------

